# Halloween house party pics!!!



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)

And the rest is a little tooo racey so....


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Hehe, I think I managed to agree to put a pole up for my friend for next year, seeing you pics it looks like it goes down well with the guests! 

Looks like a great night


----------



## Snakeblood (Oct 27, 2008)

DUDE - I'm totally partying with you guys next year!!!! ha ha ha. Even the dead guy in the corner got some action, ha ha ha. Rock on.


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)

hell yeah come one come all!! lol.this was the best halloween ever!..and the pole made it even better!we had about 70-80 people come but if EVERYONE that i invited wouldve came,i think we would really be in trouble.i had to go outside and wake up about four people that passed out in the bushes.the cops were called twice but they just came in and wanted to see the decorations(the girls,lol)they even shined there flashlights on the pole to get a better look at the dancers,lol.i CANT WAIT till next year.everyone not in the florida area..get your plane tickets ready its gonna be even better next year!!


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)

A FEW MORE..


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

My friends keep telling me to put a pole in the basement, haha!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a ball!! That butcher shop was GRUESOME!! (But in a good way )


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

WOW. Who's the blonde


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)

which blonde?the one on the table??cuz shes mine! lol


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)

myspace.com/bahatanga shes on my top friends list


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

I totally understand about the racy pics. I had to delete a few (don't want my kiddies to see Mom dancing on the pole). I wouldn't dare post a lot of pics that were taken. Looks like you had a fun party!!!


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)

it was so much fun!people who were there are begging me for another party,and people who heard about the party are begging me for another party lol.if you want to see more pics checkout my myspace page! myspace.com/bahatanga


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 17, 2008)

*two more pics of halloween drunk people*


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Looked like it was a freakin blast! congrats, man


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

looks like you had a blast !!

pole, big breasted women, scantily clad women, whose idea was that ??


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Wow, looks like everyone had a fantastic time!
Congratulations on a great party!
What part of FL are you in?


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

HOW COOL. Great Party. I have a pretty big party too, I definately need to add a pole....done!!


----------

